# Another One Gone.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know you guys remember me telling you my old mate Renko (my Tomcat) died in June.









Well, I had to do that same thing to his sister Bobbi, tonight. I had to take her to the vet's and have her life ended because she was very sick and uncomfortable.

She was 20 years old, that is a long life for a cat but it doesn't make it any easier.

So many die much younger and are treated so cruely.
















The vet injected her with the anesthetic into her stomach while I held her in my hands.

After a couple of seconds, she went limp...................

I'm losing too many friends at the moment and I don't like signing the papers that say I chose to do it.









I hope someone will have the strength to put me out of my misery when my time comes like I have done for my old mates.









I don't think our society will let anyone be that brave. Though, my life is no more precious than a cat's, or any noble animal. IMHO.

Sleep tight Bob.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, Stan.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Know what it feels like Stan







.

I'm glad that Bobbi had a caring qwner who did sign the form when the time came. Don't feel bad about it







.

I hope someone has the spine to help me on my way when I need it. I've had to listen to people begging to die. Not nice







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my sympathy goes to you and the wife Stan. It must be really hard so soon after losing Renko.

As for



> I hope someone will have the strength to put me out of my misery when my time comes


 I hope this government sees sense and does something about the legality of it all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your cat Stan.









My sisters Bulldog died on saturday, a great shock to her and the family as it seemed very healthy and just keeled over in the garden and died.

Probably a heart attack or stroke......... 8 years old.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Stan,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Get another one soon Stan: when we lost ours, another kitten in the house cheered us up no end.

Cats are cool.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Condolences Stan ...


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Very sorry to hear that Stan


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry Stan my friend.

I think it's mad you can end a pet's suffering, albeit upsetting to do so, yet not a human's.

We really do live in the dark ages here. I salute anyone willing to help a friend/loved one on their way if it helps. Only thing is that poor sod's then looking at a prison sentence to add to their misery


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Stan,

That's sad news, but at least she isn't suffering anymore. Small consolation I know but at 20 years of age she'd had a long and, no doubt, happy & contented life with you.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to read that Stan ...







a good innings though


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Sorry to hear of your second loss. You and your good lady have my sympathies.

Take care

MIKE..


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry to see the bad news Stan.

Know how you feel mate got two cats myself.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I took Bob to our own vet this time, they werenâ€™t open when Renko had to be put to sleep, we had to take him to the PDSA. There was a marked difference in the way the situations were handled, Shorty was very distressed and our vet was most understanding. She asked what we wanted for Bob after she had be put to sleep, did the deed with compassion and told us to leave immediately we were ready and the bill would be sent to us.

The payment was not the foremost thing on the vetâ€™s mind, a refreshing change.









We do have one other cat who is ten, I rescued her from a local family who didnâ€™t treat her too well when she only a few months old. She seems to be very happy and healthy and we hope to have her for another 10 years.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I found this, it's a picture of my remaining cat "Tink" or "Twinkle" as the original owner called her. It was taken about two years ago and isn't of very good quality.

Nice moggie though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

She is a cutie Stan







. Give her a little scrat around her neck from me







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We got Bobbi's ashes back tonight, Shorty got all upset again.









At least bob is back home where she belongs.


----------

